
Silicon Valley’s “Death by Overfunding”: Next Unicorn Collapses - jmbrook
http://wolfstreet.com/2017/07/11/jawbone-liquidates-death-by-overfunding/
======
jmbrook
Interesting analysis of the death of Jawbone. Wolfstreet is the other site I
tend to visit along with HN, between the two bubbles I'm hoping to get a
sensible average :)

They (wolfstreet) are pretty bleak about most finance/tech/stocks stuff...

